# I call BS



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

https://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-says-she-more-135614591.html


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

That is not news. It’s nonsense. So much for investigative journalism. Looks like a pay to play puff piece sanctioned by Uber and Tesla to increase their sales.


----------



## Fuber-driver (12 mo ago)

I believe it actually once I put brand new bmw with brown leather seats 
I got tips on every single ride and most of the pax said like it’s a nice car


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

Tesla is nice but the extra payment you can get barely covers the rental cost. The best method is still owning a cheap hybrid, do your own maintenance, drive it to the ground, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Its paid for play story for advertisers. Its probably not even true and just made up


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's crap right out of the gate. The Tesla costs $350 a WEEK so there's no way she's paying $450 a month for the vehicle including electricity. Don't even get me started on the $2600 in tips, more likely it's $2600 total which means she's a crappy driver.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Fake News...They forgot the cost of leasing the Tesla.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I don’t believe the amount of tips claimed per month, even with the old car, but maybe a few riders will read the article and tip as a result.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

After the losers decided that fuel is enemy #1 I don't even like to see 
Teslas anymore let alone ever over-pay for one.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Something doesn't add up here. Everyone is saying it's more to rent than what they said.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Paid article by uber. Tesla lease is $450 a week.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If I can get a Tesla for $450 per month, count me in.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

B.S. article


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Are you kidding me?? It's $450 a WEEK, not month to run a Tesla which puts it slightly north of $2,000 per month. 

And I agree with the rest of you the tips she claims is a stinky, heaping pile of horsesh*t.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Did anyone notice there was lack of documentation to this fact?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't see the Pulitzer going to this one.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I don't see the Pulitzer going to this one.


Maybe the “pew” litzer.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Screen shot or GTFO


----------



## CCBlessed (Apr 13, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It's crap right out of the gate. The Tesla costs $350 a WEEK so there's no way she's paying $450 a month for the vehicle including electricity. Don't even get me started on the $2600 in tips, more likely it's $2600 total which means she's a crappy driver.


Unfortunately, that is how much hertz lease fir Uber is...350 is without the charger...it ain't worth it!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

CCBlessed said:


> Unfortunately, that is how much hertz lease fir Uber is...350 is without the charger...it ain't worth it!


you wont make any money on those leases and hertz will call you incessantly to turn the car back in and have no idea its part of lease program


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Azpilot2211 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-says-she-more-135614591.html


I was driving an Alfa Romeo and I barely got any tips. Luxury has nothing to do with getting tips.


----------

